# Slug Anatomy



## rip18 (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought I'd see if I couldn't find something to post.  My external hard drive isn't hooked to this computer, so I looked back through the few images on this computer to see if there was anything that I hadn't posted - and there was!

Last summer, I found a BIG slug in one of our flower beds.  I thought I'd take a couple of pictures of it, and on this one, I realized that you could see most of the major parts of the slug, so I thought it'd be cool to label it for potential stock use as a slug anatomy diagram.  So I did...  I do wish the tentacles were a little more fully extended, but I'll take it!

I put the slug up on a rock on my "macro table" so that I wouldn't have to get in the Feral position & shot away.

Nikon D3, Lester A. Dine 105 mm macro lens, f/8, 1/640th second, ISO 1600 (late in the afternoon before I finished the honey do list & had a chance to shoot), flash off the camera and dialed down for fill flash, slight crop & labeled.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool, never knew a slug had so many parts!


----------



## quinn (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice shot.Thanks for the lesson.Where does it's slime come from?


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool shot - I guess you didn't need to worry too much about an escape!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks y'all.  It was amazingly fast, and it was really hard to wrangle it without getting slimed...



quinn said:


> Where does it's slime come from?


  The slime oozes out pores all over it's body.

These big guys actually make pretty good bait on a trotline or limbline for catfish, but are a ROYAL pain to get on the hook!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 29, 2010)

I now know more about a slug than I really cared to learn.  Neat lesson in slug anatomy.  Thanks Rip, I think.

Hoss


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hoss said:


> I now know more about a slug than I really cared to learn.



I didn't know they had a foot. 

I grew up in Griffin, and seeing slugs was a very common occurance. I moved to south Georgia quite a few years ago, and don't think I've seen a slug since. In fact, I hadn't even thought about them in many years until saw the title of this thread.

Seems like my mom would put out a platter with beer in it to kill em (not sure why). But the neighborhood dogs (pre-leash law) would drink the beer  (or maybe it was the neighborhood teenagers). 

Seem to remember that folks would put salt on them as well. 

Anyway, thanks for an interesting post.


----------



## leo (Mar 30, 2010)

Unique shot and lesson too


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2010)

That's kinda cool. Can't wait to show it to my 8 year old daughter. She loves stuff like that.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats a pretty cool image right there.


----------



## cornpile (Mar 30, 2010)

You snailed that slug,eh I mean nailed. Clear and detailed,Great shot.


----------



## mlbfish (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll take your word for it on the bait, or you would have to bait my hook. Great job on the shot though.


----------

